# Book Cost?



## Rich Parsons (Dec 7, 2003)

Is this Book really worth $66. The Current Bid on ebay.

I know one of Inosanto's book is out of print. 

Just curious


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2003)

The price is not out of line. I've seen it similarly priced before. It _is_ out of print.

Is it worth that? Well, it certainly has historical value.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 7, 2003)

$71 now....
Well, I wouldn't give up my copy for $71; of course mine is signed by the author.
With three days to go it willl top out higher.  Is it worth it as a technique book; I don't think so.  As a piece of history; yeah.

Chad


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 7, 2003)

Like others have said, the high price is because it is out of print.  I got mine at a used bookstore for cover price or less, if I remember correctly.  Some time back, I saw it on some rare book webstore for around $300.  If you're willing to shell out the bread for it, then it is worth it for _you_...other people's mileage may vary.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 7, 2003)

Mine is priceless because it was the first thing to introduce me to FMA.

A friend of mine sold it with two escrima sticks for $10. 00 back in the day!!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 7, 2003)

> Mine is priceless because it was the first thing to introduce me to FMA



Well said Harold; me too!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, maybe if I could skim through a person's copy with them present of course, I would then see what I might want.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 8, 2003)

Rich-

You can look at my copy at the party.

Tim


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 8, 2003)

Rich-
If you are serious about finding a copy at a decent price I would haunt the used books stores.  While you can always find things on ebay some jackass always pushes the cost too high.   

As I recall from a brief and, um, befuddled, trip through many years ago Ann Arbor has quite a few decent book shops.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 8, 2003)

Just make sure it's the first run.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Rich-
> If you are serious about finding a copy at a decent price I would haunt the used books stores.  While you can always find things on ebay some jackass always pushes the cost too high.
> 
> As I recall from a brief and, um, befuddled, trip through many years ago Ann Arbor has quite a few decent book shops. *



Yes my local town has a couple, and Ann Arbor is the Capitol of the Used Book Market in the area. It is a matter of time and investment. If I read it and find it to my liking then I can add it to my list. I beleive ihave browsed it before, yet I ahve to make sure, since I have read soo much, and I do not want to make mistakes.

As to Ebay, I have my reasonable price and I do not go over it for no reason. I can find it elsewhere or wait for all teh crazies to to get their copy first.

Thanks Chad and Tim
:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 9, 2003)

If you find a copy at the right price you owe it to yourself....at least that is how I always look at it.
But then I have a powerful book addiction for which I will not apologize.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *If you find a copy at the right price you owe it to yourself....at least that is how I always look at it.
> But then I have a powerful book addiction for which I will not apologize. *



I also have a great addiction, and I used to have a decent collection. I have replaced many a book in the last few years though. Yet, right now I am limiting it to those I read and re-read or want to read as new.

Good points though
:asian:


----------



## Tapps (Dec 11, 2003)

> Some time back, I saw it on some rare book webstore for around $300.



It's a great book ... BUT... I'd sell my copy for $300.

Any takers ?
:shrug:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *It's a great book ... BUT... I'd sell my copy for $300.
> 
> Any takers ?
> :shrug:   *



If you put in some nekkid pics of yourself as a bookmark, then I'll send a check over right away!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 11, 2003)

Paul-
I am glad to see you stint in time out has not mellowed you.....
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 11, 2003)

Final Price was just over $152



And Yes, Chad, Paul does not do well in timeouts 

Hi Paul :wavey:


----------



## Tapps (Dec 12, 2003)

> If you put in some nekkid pics of yourself as a bookmark, then I'll send a check over right away!



You ain't got that much money pal !

Now be nice or I'll 
say the B word 
and frighten you.


----------

